# Swift Kontiki



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi

One of the possibilities on our short list of motorhomes is the Swift Kontiki 640, I have just spent quite a lot of time looking for any used MH's for sale on this list and there seems to be quite a lot of Swift Kontikis-all different models. Just wandered if anyone knew of a problem with them or had any ideas of why there is so many for re-sale, most of the other MH's on my list I can't find any for sale, should I take this as a bad sign about the Kontiki do you think?

Shell


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Probably because they are very popular so lots of them around compared to other types.
Swift often post on this forum and seem very good at sorting out members problems so I should not worry.



Trevor


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

*Kon Tiki 640*

We had one prior to our current motorhome and apart from a few niggles had no problems with it at all.

It is a really good choice for a 1st motorhome. There are loads of them still going strong.


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

I put this post on 3 forums and one useful bit of information that I found out was that there is limited headroom in the overbed cab which I must admit has put me off a bit


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi. We're on our 2nd motorhome, and now have a Kon tiki 679 tag axle. We absolutely love it, we like the build quality, the space and height. We've had it now for 18 months, virtually no niggles or problems with it at all. 

On our experience, we would recommend Swift and kon-tiki without question. 

Best of luck with your search

Steve & Ian


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a Swift Kontiki 615 and LOVE it, the vehicle is well designed and well built and I would firstly consider another Swift if/when we decide to change.

The overcab bed is a little low but no more than any others we have tried, IF we sleep up there (which we have done on long journeys for ease of not having to make the rear bed, MrsW is on the inside and says it can feel a little tight! You cannot sit up in bed to read - but can you in any others?

We now usually use the back bed for most nights and use the overcab for storage of such things as duvet, pillows and bulky objects - it works well and means the duvet can continue to air while travelling and is not squeezed into a locker somewhere.

We like the Kontiki very much - there are an awful lot of them around - which has to be because they are reliable and popular, otherwise the marque would have died out a long while ago.

Hope this helps,

Dave


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

No regrets from owning my Kontiki 635. Best move i've made and for once Mrs J was happy me spending the money on a van :lol: .

Like with most Swift's, you find the layout then play with the spec to put ya own stamp on it and make the van work for you. Out of all the van's i've seen, playing with the Kontiki's is the easiest and I wouldn't change it for all the tea in China (however did see a Bessacarr - same family of van, really like it................... but Mrs J says no  )


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
we are very fond of our Kontiki 655 which we have owned (from new) for 7 years. The previous van was also a Kontiki 600/5L and we had kept that for 10 and a half years. There have been large numbers of Kontiki's produced but there are not very many for sale on the forecourts which I believe is proof of their popularity.
Colin


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

HI,
WE HAVE HAD OUR KONTIKI 660 FOR 2 YEARS IT HAS A REAR BED
VERY OPEN PLAN IT IS OUR SECOND VAN WE WOULD NOT
CHANGE IT. 

GOOD LUCK. JJ :wink:


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all your replies and advice, you will be pleased to know the Swift Kontiki is still on our shortlist  

Shell


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We also have a Kontiki,excellent layout for us...Two dinning areas,my kids in the u-shape with a table me & the wife eat in the central dinette.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can't fault it!! The 660 (04 plate) is perfect as only the two of us (and a dog!), fixed bed at rear, long bench seats at the front, plenty of space, excellent kitchen area etc etc etc etc        

Regards

Chris


----------



## Billnile (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi new to motorhoming
I have a kontiki 650 year 2004
Can anybody help we need to find somebody who can supply a new carpet set.
Many thanks
Bill


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi billnile, welcome to the forum.

Have you tried contacting swift themselves, or a swift dealer? 

Or some folks get them made up by whipping carpet remnants.


----------

